# Obsidian Detailing: Porsche 968 CS Rescue



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I was back to rescuing slightly older vehicles again after the BMW. This porsche is almost a daily, but the opener wants to use on track days and meets also. So the script was simply roll back the years and make her look young again. 
The history was a little unknown in parts, but it was clear the car had been painted more than once at various stages, with differing levels of repair completed. 
How she looked on arrival and through her multiple baths

P1040694 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040695 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040700 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040704 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040705 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040706 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040718 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040719 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040720 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040721 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040722 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040725 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040728 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

All finished and ready for some sun spotting

P1040730 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040709 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040703 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And then inside for work to be done

P1040732 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

I started with the bonnet as this was going to be the most work. Big, badly painted and badly marked

Swirls:
P1040733 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Clusters of deep scratches:
P1040734 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

And etching:
P1040739 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

So i started behind the washer jets in the awkward areas

P1040741 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then compounded the rest in

P1040742 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040746 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After one hit

P1040744 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

2 hits

P1040746 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040747 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

3 hits

P1040753 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040756 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

On to the wings

P1040775 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040770 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040776 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

P1040789 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040780 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040783 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Roof and sunroof went well

P1040824 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Then down the sides before tackling around the decals

P1040841 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040842 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040820 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040821 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040795 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040797 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040846 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040848 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Finishing the back signifies the beginning of the end

P1040849 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

The office for the next day during refining

P1040852 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After refining i cleaned the jams etc up with victoria wax deep cleanse ready for waxing

P1040861 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040862 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Next up was a rare treat for me these days, WAXING! 2 coats of Def wax number 1 on the body and 2 coats of def wax ***** on the wheels. Ads tyre coat as always

P1040883 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040888 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040886 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040885 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040892 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040893 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Time for some afters, both indoor and outdoor as always for honesty, enjoy

P1040857 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040919 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040939 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040936 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040933 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040926 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040879 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040924 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040911 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

P1040903 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Superb refresh there. Excellent stuff... :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice turnaround, that was well in need of renovation.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely jubbly enjoyed the images Matt and the finish is superb
Is that a CG UFO pad for the wax application and how did you sort out polishing around the decals please
Dave


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Great work mate :thumb:, I spy with my big eyes some xpert polish hiding away with the rest of your polishes lol .


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks brand new again, top work mate :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

the cleanest car on the grid ,great turn around it must have taken a while to get rid of the tar and rubber before you could even go near the correction . When you first look at the car it didn't look too bad it's amazing what a white car can hide. 
How long did you spend decontaminating the car before you go near it with a pad/polish 
Daz


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

camerashy said:


> Lovely jubbly enjoyed the images Matt and the finish is superb
> Is that a CG UFO pad for the wax application and how did you sort out polishing around the decals please
> Dave


Honestly, i don't know dave. Ive just looked them up and it certainly looks like one pal. Ive had it AGES so thought i would give it a whirl



zippo said:


> the cleanest car on the grid ,great turn around it must have taken a while to get rid of the tar and rubber before you could even go near the correction . When you first look at the car it didn't look too bad it's amazing what a white car can hide.
> How long did you spend decontaminating the car before you go near it with a pad/polish
> Daz


Daz we spent most of one day prepping the car in truth. Too long to post. Multiple washes, multiple goes with a sticky tar remover and then further goes with a fall out remover. The door jams alone took hours of scrubbing with a degreaser and further use of a steamer for really tight bits. Just years of built up filth lol. Some panels being worse than others depending i assume on when bits were painted and repaired


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*SUPERB!!!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice detail Matt, with well light before and after shots.
Did one of these a few years ago, a lot of white just waiting to burst back out again.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Cracking job!!


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Oooosh....

Great finish as always ....


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice detail Matt, with well light before and after shots.
> Did one of these a few years ago, a lot of white just waiting to burst back out again.


Thanks rob, trying to be as honest as possible as you well know and understand. Thanks for noting


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work Matt saw this when the owner brought it in was a mismatch of whites and dull brought it back up to how it should be :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great job did like the one plus two hit comparisons, thanks for sharing the reality of the time taken plus final result.

John Tht.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Absolutely stunning work!! Love the 968 and this one has had the ultimate transformation


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Great outcome Matt.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Just been sick, stunning detail Matt.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant work on a great classic. Nice to see you breaking out the wax too!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

That bonnett looked a bit of a mare to start with - great work sorting that. Looks like you were in a zen detailing state when finishing the back!!:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Brilliant work as always Matt :thumb:


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

As per, smashed it out the park. Top job mate!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Bloody superb work there and what a car!

Old school Porsche's are cool. Was very close to owning two 944 S2's. One with a knackered engine but mint body, the other vice-versa...you can see where I went. The Mrs stopped just before i hit buy now lol

Great work again.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## thedumpster (Apr 11, 2011)

camerashy said:


> how did you sort out polishing around the decals please
> Dave


Just noticed this post, lovely work and I wondered about technique around decals as well ?
Bought a 968CS 6 months ago and new to detailing.Claying the whole car made a huge difference to mine the white became a lot less yellow, so far sorted loads of bonnet chips, a bit of wet sanding and polished the wings and bonnet still very notificable further whitening as well as huge scratch removal and this is me being conservative for my 1st attempt. 
Don't expect to ever get to anything like your results though but nice to get inspiration from your work !!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

To get around the decals i used a small wool pad on the rotary on its edge, and edged into all the gaps gently, then refined over the whole thing to gloss up the decal also, these were then waxed with the paintwork. Just do it low and slow and keep watching


----------



## SilentJB (Jun 1, 2015)

That is awesome work... I wish I had the space to pay more attention to the Astra now ----> goes looking for a lock up...lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great bud! Lovely car!


----------



## marko343 (Jul 3, 2013)

love a nice cs


----------

